# Good Trail Riding Breeches



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

This weekend I helped with the search for a missing horse in northern NJ, who had been lost in a forest preserve/reservation for over a week (he was found today!). We tracked him and were able to verify he was still on the move and spent over 6h in the saddle, covering over 20 miles, through pretty rough terrain. Not the "norm" for my FITS﻿ breeches, but I happened to be in my full seat ones and I have to tell you, I wasn't sore, I looked great, and somehow amazingly, the breeches stayed CLEAN (and trust me - I was far from it by the end of that many hours in the woods and mountains)!!!! Never thought to use FITS breeches for trail riding, and happened to grab these by chance, but now I am convinced! 

I thought I'd share because usually I just ride in cheap schoolers, since I never feel like it's worth it to spend $$$ when I log so many trail miles through such varied terrain. Now I'm starting to rethink that theory...anyone else have breeches they love? I used to have a pair of old Dublins that are my fave from ages ago but sadly they've worn out. I've tried ROMFH and they are so-so depending on how they fit, and TuffRider seems to be my go-to everyday schooler/cheap trail breech. Oh and sometimes I can grab the cheap cotton ones and they are pretty comfy, just not for rides where we have a lot of water crossings as my horse loves to play in water, and wet cotton breeches are awful to ride in haha! Seriously impressed with these FITS ones though - that's what I get for not doing laundry LOL!!!!!!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've pretty much given up on finding breeches that fit me well (for regular pants I wear petite curvy fit, which doesn't exist in the horse world apparently) It's all riding tights for me!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

So glad to hear the horse was found!!

I have riden for years in whatever I can find that is inexpensive and fits - I have vey long legs, and used to wear the On Course brand for fit and durability, but they sure were hot in the summertime, even though advertised as cool...I have also used regular stretch jeans with flat seams at times, ok for short rides but wouldn't want to ride all day in them...

I recently found Rackers riding pants (?) on sale at the Distance Depot and I absolutely love them!! I got the reflective ones and have riden in them in the cold and the heat, and they wick sweat super well and yet felt warm in the cold and cool in the warm. Not sure how they work, but glad they do!! 

Also, they are not super thin so I can feel comfortable if I have to stop in a store or something before or after a ride. 

There is a nifty little pocket on the right pantleg, I slipped my phone into it which works great, except my sweat got the phone a bit wet :wink:

I have only had them for about 6 months, but they are great so far! 

Rackers Wear | Best Endurance And Trail Riding Tights, Breeches And Jods


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

verona1016 said:


> I've pretty much given up on finding breeches that fit me well (for regular pants I wear petite curvy fit, which doesn't exist in the horse world apparently) It's all riding tights for me!


If you can find a pair of FITS (even used/ebay whatever) I'd say try them. I'm short and VERY curvy and have a hard time fitting in anything. I saw the FITS mediums and thought no way, but not only did they fit, they were flattering!!!!! If you can pick up a used pair to try, they may work for you 

To give you an idea of how oddly built I am, I am 5'4", 160#, and ride in a Voltaire 1A (short forward) flap saddle with kid's leathers. I have no torso, a LOOOOOOOONG femur, butt and hips.... and short shin bones. Yeah. I'm weird LOL


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

oooh Rackers sounds interesting - I may have to try a pair!


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> If you can find a pair of FITS (even used/ebay whatever) I'd say try them. I'm short and VERY curvy and have a hard time fitting in anything. I saw the FITS mediums and thought no way, but not only did they fit, they were flattering!!!!! If you can pick up a used pair to try, they may work for you
> 
> To give you an idea of how oddly built I am, I am 5'4", 160#, and ride in a Voltaire 1A (short forward) flap saddle with kid's leathers. I have no torso, a LOOOOOOOONG femur, butt and hips.... and short shin bones. Yeah. I'm weird LOL


I have tried FITS... it's been a while but IIRC it gapped in the back (most do) and the legs were WAY too long (like 6-8" too long)


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

Heck, I just wear Wranglers or Carhardtt's....


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

CJ82Sky said:


> oooh Rackers sounds interesting - I may have to try a pair!


You will love them! These are the ones I bought, in pink/navy and green/navy cause those colors were on sale  I am saving up for a red pair to match my other gear...They also seem to smooth me out, if you know what I mean! 

Reflect-O Endurance Riding Tights | Rackers Wear

Gunslinger, they make them for men too, you ought to try them out


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

CJ82Sky said:


> oooh Rackers sounds interesting - I may have to try a pair!


Remind me to bring mine next time I see you.. DH and I have several pairs which we love! They come in tall, regular, and short which is great for picking exactly the right pair.











As you know, I gave up on breeches long ago. Now I use the Rackers tights or Irideons for rides. Also have a couple pair of Tropical Riders that have held up well.


----------



## AlabamaBelle (Feb 27, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> Heck, I just wear Wranglers or Carhardtt's....


LOL.... me too. I don't even have the slightest clue what all those other pants are that they're talking about  

I bought 2 pair of Wrangler Jet riding jeans w/ no-gap waistband a few years ago for riding, and ended up wearing them everywhere else too. I can't find Jet anymore but I've been buying the Wrangler Q-baby and they seem to be the same. They have the no-gap waistband and a little stretch in the denim... I also love Wranglers b/c they are sized by women's waist size then by length. I'm thin built with long legs so I can get the waist size and length I need. For example, you can get a size 4 jean with 30, 32 or 34 inch length (maybe even more choices).


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

haha awesome suggestions!!!! thanks all! and phantom - yes looking forward to it!


----------



## 6gun Kid (Feb 26, 2013)

I just ride in wranglers 13mwz's


----------



## Herosbud (Dec 14, 2013)

Wranglers like 6gun. The cheapy Wal Mart Wranglers are even a little more comfortable than the 13MWZ's. I also wear leather shot gun chaps until it gets seriously hot and then ******. Deep down in my rotten little heart I think I would look totally out of place in an english or endurance type saddle. I own one though!


----------



## liltuktuk (Dec 16, 2011)

Back during the middle of winter I bought a pair of the Kerritts Sit Tight n Warm Windpro Tights. They are very warm and comfy. They feel like I'm wearing very thick leggings. They're fleece on the inside and softshell on the outside. Not completely waterproof, but they do repel a little bit of water. They keep the wind out pretty good I think for what they're made out of. They also stretch in every direction possible and are just super comfy in and out of the saddle (I may wear them to work with a long sweater and nice boots.....no one seems to notice the knee patches...).

Over the weekend I bought 2 pairs of TuffRider breeches. Both are pull on. One they called a pull-on jean breach. They feel like really stretchy jeggings. The second pair is a little thinner and feels more like riding tights. 

I may currently be wearing the first pair of TuffRiders at work....at the company that I work for that has an "office attire" dress code....

Saves me from having to change everything before going to the barn!

Oh, and I ride in a western saddle. I used to always ride in jeans (wranglers, Q-babys or the original woman's fit), and then I started riding in sweat pants/yoga pants, and now that I've been riding in tights/stretchy breeches I just can't stop. I'll be quite the site in my breeches and western boots. Though I did also invest in a pair of ariat terrains and half chaps.


----------

